# Italian Cooking



## CatPat (Jan 6, 2014)

I've been exploring Southern foods and cooking, and found so very many very good things my friends and my family like very, very much, and so my menus have begun to expand. I like this!

My new attempt at exploring new and different cooking is now Italian cooking and foods. This will start soon. Of course, I'll need help again as I go along but as in the last time, I know I'll have very much help!

I wish to thank all of you in advance, for I know I'll receive wonderful advice and tips, and I also do wish to warn you of this. I'm sure you all are thinking of, "Oh, no, here we go again!" And I do certainly understand!

I'd like to start simply, so any help you can give me is so very appreciated. We shall see how this goes, yes?

Thank you so very much!

With love,
~Cat


----------



## RPCookin (Jan 6, 2014)

I have the book linked below, and I highly recommend it for anyone who aspires to be an Italian cook.  It was only recently translated into English, but it's been the cooking bible in Italy for half a century.  It's sort of The Joy of Cooking for Italian foods, including a section on terminology and equipment.  1199 pages not counting the index.  I've had it for about 5 years, and I have yet to try anything from it that isn't a winner.  

The Silver Spoon


----------



## CatPat (Jan 6, 2014)

RPCookin said:


> I have the book linked below, and I highly recommend it for anyone who aspires to be an Italian cook.  It was only recently translated into English, but it's been the cooking bible in Italy for half a century.  It's sort of The Joy of Cooking for Italian foods, including a section on terminology and equipment.  1199 pages not counting the index.  I've had it for about 5 years, and I have yet to try anything from it that isn't a winner.
> 
> The Silver Spoon



Oh my! Thank you so very much! I have kept this to the top of the favorites of the online cookbooks. I'll start exploring this tomorrow while Mamma is still here, and I know she will like this also!

How very nice of you to do this for me, RPCooking. Thank you!

With love,
~Cat


----------



## cara (Jan 7, 2014)

La Cucina Italiana | Italian recipes, cooking, ingredients and food guides 

This is the US Website of one of the biggest italian cooking magazines..
Italian cooking is very very compley and hard to explain in a few words..

An italian menu mostly consists of Antipasti, primi piatti (Pasta, Risotto, Soup), secundi piatti ( fish, meat, game, egg dish, poultry) with contorni (side dish)  and a dolci (dessert)..

any more questions? What do you want to know?


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 7, 2014)

I used to get La Cucina Italiana magazine and it is fun to read and packed with recipes for all skill levels. That's a great beginner source. 

I would suggest starting with sauces. A basic marinara sauce, Alfredo sauce, piccata, butter and sage, etc.

I love this site for inspiration and reference: http://www.archimedes-lab.org/pastashape.html

Many of these shapes are not readily available, but maybe that will inspire you to make your own pasta one day


----------



## lyndalou (Jan 7, 2014)

Marcella Hazan's cookbooks are my go to books for Italian cooking.


----------



## Macgyver1968 (Jan 7, 2014)

If you need a taste-tester...I'd be happy to volunteer.


----------



## Rocklobster (Jan 7, 2014)

You are going to love it. Such a rich and healthy way to eat.....The recipes vary from one part of the country to the other. Very European in the North through to the Mediterranean and down to the South where there are Northern African influences.....a certain dish can be prepared many different ways, depending on the region it is being made in.....


----------



## Addie (Jan 7, 2014)

Cat, start by watching Lydia on PBS. She is one of the most real Italian's on TV today. Some of her recipes can be more than you need to learn, but you will learn the mechanics of cooking Italian. She not only tells you the "how", but also the "why". And that is important in learning anything. Fortunately, since she has been in this country since her childhood, she has lost her accent, and is easier to understand. Occasionally she will have her mother on to test and eat her cooking. (Her biggest teacher.) Now the mother still has her accent. But you can even understand her. 

Lidia's Italy In America | Create TV


----------



## CarolPa (Jan 7, 2014)

I love watchng Lydia.  There is another one, a little dark haired lady, I don't remember her name, but her show is good, too.

This is where I buy most of my cookbooks.  They are not new, but are in very good condition.  Never received a bad one.

Half.com: The Silver Spoon (2005, Hardcover, Revised)(9780714845319): : Books

Half.com: The Silver Spoon New Edition (2011, Hardcover)(9780714862569): : Books


----------



## Addie (Jan 7, 2014)

CarolPa said:


> I love watchng Lydia.  There is another one, a little dark haired lady, I don't remember her name, but her show is good, too.
> 
> This is where I buy most of my cookbooks.  They are not new, but are in very good condition.  Never received a bad one.
> 
> ...



Maryanne Esposito?


----------



## CarolPa (Jan 7, 2014)

addie said:


> maryanne esposito?




bingo!!


----------



## RPCookin (Jan 7, 2014)

GotGarlic said:


> I used to get La Cucina Italiana magazine and it is fun to read and packed with recipes for all skill levels. That's a great beginner source.
> 
> I would suggest starting with sauces. A basic marinara sauce, Alfredo sauce, piccata, butter and sage, etc.
> 
> ...



The Silver spoon starts right after the Table of Contents with a two page introduction entitled "Eating is a Serious Matter".  This is followed by terms and equipment, then Chapter One is Sauces and Marinades and Flavored Butters.   You start getting into the wonderful flavors of Italy immediately.


----------



## Rocklobster (Jan 7, 2014)

RPCookin said:


> The Silver spoon starts right after the Table of Contents with a two page introduction entitled "Eating is a Serious Matter".  This is followed by terms and equipment, then Chapter One is Sauces and Marinades and Flavored Butters.   You start getting into the wonderful flavors of Italy immediately.


I have owned the Silver Spoon for years now and agree that it is a great book. Kind of like the Italian version of THE JOY OF COOKING. What I really was surprised to see is how simple many of the recipes are. The authentic Italian recipes have fewer ingredients than most North American versions of the same ones.   Very basic, rustic and original recipes of every day Italian meals...


----------



## jennyema (Jan 7, 2014)

lyndalou said:


> Marcella Hazan's cookbooks are my go to books for Italian cooking.


 
Mine, too.

But Lidia Bastianich's books are a bit more approachable.


----------



## jennyema (Jan 7, 2014)

Addie said:


> Maryanne Esposito?


 
I have seen her several times in the past few years just walking down the street.  I always smile at her and say *CIAO*!  

Her books are good, too


----------



## Roll_Bones (Jan 7, 2014)

This will be fun. My mother was Italian and we ate lots of Italian food at home.
She never used a cookbook though and I don't either.

If I want to make a dish I am not familiar with, I use the internet.  This forum most likely has enough Italian recipes to keep you going for quite some time.


----------



## Addie (Jan 7, 2014)

jennyema said:


> Mine, too.
> 
> But Lidia Bastianich's books are a bit more approachable.



So true Jenny. She writes her books as if she is standing at your side talking to you. A very easy read. Even for a beginner cook.


----------



## CarolPa (Jan 7, 2014)

My italian cuisine is limited to spaghetti, lasagne and pizza.


----------



## CatPat (Jan 7, 2014)

Oh my goodness! Such wonderful replies! Thank you all so very much! I have copied and pasted all of these onto Word where I can see this offline also, along with all the links. 

I already make spaghetti. DA and I can our own tomato sauce and I use either Italian sausage in it (not hamburger) and ground veal or pre-made meatballs. I think I'd like to start with making my own real Italian meatballs. 

Am I a food snob if I don't like hamburger in spaghetti? And am I wrong for using frozen meatballs? They do taste good to me but I'd like to do better.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 7, 2014)

CatPat said:


> ...Am I a food snob if I don't like hamburger in spaghetti? And am I wrong for using frozen meatballs? They do taste good to me but I'd like to do better.
> 
> With love,
> ~Cat




Not a food snob, just someone who doesn't like ground beef in their sauce.

If you learn to make good meatballs, you'll never use the frozen ones again.


----------



## CatPat (Jan 7, 2014)

Do most people like ground beef in their sauce? Laki makes hers with hamburger and Carl's mom does also. Mamma uses the Italian sausage and veal in hers and that's where I got that idea.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## Mad Cook (Jan 7, 2014)

CatPat said:


> I've been exploring Southern foods and cooking, and found so very many very good things my friends and my family like very, very much, and so my menus have begun to expand. I like this!
> 
> My new attempt at exploring new and different cooking is now Italian cooking and foods. This will start soon. Of course, I'll need help again as I go along but as in the last time, I know I'll have very much help!
> 
> ...


Anna Del Conte - "Italian Kitchen"


----------



## Addie (Jan 7, 2014)

CatPat said:


> Do most people like ground beef in their sauce? Laki makes hers with hamburger and Carl's mom does also. Mamma uses the Italian sausage and veal in hers and that's where I got that idea.
> 
> With love,
> ~Cat



Cat, not everyone likes hamburger. I don't like it as a patty, like Burger King. In fact I don't even like it as a ragu in the spaghetti sauce. Only in meatballs. It has to be seasoned for me. A lot of folks here use convenience foods. They buy them because they like them. You like frozen meatballs. And Andy is right. When you learn to make your own, you will never want to use frozen again. But using convenience foods will still be available if you need them. And that does not make you a food snob. And we don't have food snobs here. Not allowed. To each their own.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 7, 2014)

I prefer hot Italian sausage to burger in my spaghetti sauce.  I also love additional fennel seed, toasted a bit and ground.  And as far as meatballs, there is absolutely nothing wrong with premade frozen!  Try them sometime with grape jelly and chili sauce in the crock pot!


----------



## Zagut (Jan 7, 2014)

Addie said:


> And we don't have food snobs here. Not allowed. To each their own.


 

 That's why this is such a nice site.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 7, 2014)

Addie said:


> So true Jenny. She writes her books as if she is standing at your side talking to you. A very easy read. Even for a beginner cook.



So I should look for Lidia Bastianich books?

Yeah, like I don't have enough to do on this enforced vacation.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 7, 2014)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> So I should look for Lidia Bastianich books?
> 
> Yeah, like I don't have enough to do on this enforced vacation.



I press the envelope to my forehead, and in my best Johnny Carson Carnac the Magnificent impression, ask, "Who wants to go back to work ASAP?"

Answer:  A nurse who no longer sets off the metal detector and who doesn't want to eat what her ogre cooks!


----------



## CatPat (Jan 7, 2014)

Dawgluver said:


> I press the envelope to my forehead, and in my best Johnny Carson Carnac the Magnificent impression, ask, "Who wants to go back to work ASAP?"
> 
> Answer:  A nurse who no longer sets off the metal detector and who doesn't want to eat what her ogre cooks!



Oh my! My magical crystal ball said the very same thing, Dawg! 

I'm glad no one thinks badly of me about this. I'm still reading and reading! I thank you all so very much! I'll discuss my first meal here before I try it.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## CatPat (Jan 7, 2014)

Dawgluver said:


> I prefer hot Italian sausage to burger in my spaghetti sauce.  I also love additional fennel seed, toasted a bit and ground.  And as far as meatballs, there is absolutely nothing wrong with premade frozen!  Try them sometime with grape jelly and chili sauce in the crock pot!



Did you post a recipe of this? I'd like to try it!

With love,
~Cat


----------



## Rocklobster (Jan 7, 2014)

I love meatballs with lots of filler. My ex had a Zia who would bring us home made meatballs to work at the bar when I lived in Italy. She loaded them with garlic, Romano cheese and eggs and simmered them in tomato sauce. They had a very spongy texture and melted in your mouth. The best I have ever tasted and I could never reproduce them..


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 7, 2014)

CatPat said:


> Did you post a recipe of this? I'd like to try it!
> 
> With love,
> ~Cat



Sure, Cat, it's just a 32 oz jar of Welch's grape jelly, and 3 bottles of Heinz Chili sauce.  You mix the sauce together, throw in your frozen meatballs (I used 64 ounces) , cook together until it's heated through, then pour into your crock pot and keep warm.  You can do the whole thing in your crock pot, or on the stove.  Cut back on the measurements  if you want.

Aunt Bea had a great idea, these are normally served with toothpicks, but she suggested spearing them with pretzel sticks, so the toothpicks don't show up all over the house!

And obviously, this is not Italian, but has been a very popular recipe since the 1950‘s and around here, it disappears quickly!


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 7, 2014)

Dawgluver said:


> Sure, Cat, it's just a 32 oz jar of Welch's grape jelly, and 3 bottles of Heinz Chili sauce.  You mix the sauce together, throw in your frozen meatballs (I used 64 ounces) , cook together until it's heated through, then pour into your crock pot and keep warm...




This is really good.  You can also use sliced kielbasa, Lil Smokies or cocktail franks.


----------



## CatPat (Jan 7, 2014)

Oh this sounds so good! I love grape jelly, jam, or anything of grapes. Thank you both!

With love, ~Cat


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 8, 2014)

Andy M. said:


> This is really good.  You can also use sliced kielbasa, Lil Smokies or cocktail franks.



Yes!  DH announced that his potluck was the same day as mine, the day before the potlucks  so I had him get some Little Smokies and threw those into the sauce along with the meatballs.  He got the little crock pot to take to work.


----------



## cara (Jan 8, 2014)

CatPat said:


> Do most people like ground beef in their sauce? Laki makes hers with hamburger and Carl's mom does also. Mamma uses the Italian sausage and veal in hers and that's where I got that idea.
> 
> With love,
> ~Cat


 
I like it very much - would be a suggestion for my last meal if I'm going to be executed 
It has to cook long enough until the ground beef is tender..
But you might give ground pork a try, if it's the beef you don't like.

Or go for a nice carbonara ;o)


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jan 8, 2014)

CatPat said:


> Do most people like ground beef in their sauce? Laki makes hers with hamburger and Carl's mom does also. Mamma uses the Italian sausage and veal in hers and that's where I got that idea.
> 
> With love,
> ~Cat


We're on our third generation of making sauce with the family recipe that uses ground chuck as the meat.  It started when my MIL (of Slovak descent) fine-tuned her recipe, taught it to Himself. who then taught me.  I've tweaked it over the years and now our daughter makes it every once in a great while.  It was one of the "Mom must make" foods when we were in OH for Christmas.  Oh, and the recipe is also included in a neighborhood cookbook one of the neighbor's put together from all of our best-loved foods.

The best part about cooking though is that YOU get to put in whatever YOU like best!  If a recipe calls for one ingredient that you really don't like, feel free to try a different ingredient.  Either you love it...or you decide to never add that ingredient again!


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 8, 2014)

I like to use either ground pork or Italian sausage (loose) in meat sauce.


----------



## Addie (Jan 8, 2014)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> So I should look for Lidia Bastianich books?
> 
> Yeah, like I don't have enough to do on this enforced vacation.



PF I don't know if you watch her show, but she came to this country as a DP (Displaced Person). The Catholic Charities brought them to this country after they fled communism in northern Italy. Throughout her series she has shared her story and shows pictures of when she was a little girl during WWII. He mother now lives with her and often appears on her show. Her son is partners with Mario Batalli and a wine expert. Her daughter studied European Art History and often appears on her show also. 

In her books she often shares her stories and how the dishes she makes are part of her life. She tells why a certain ingredient came into being in place of the obvious. Aside from the recipes, makes for some very interesting reading.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 8, 2014)

I lost control of watching food shows when Shrek retired.


----------



## Addie (Jan 8, 2014)

Andy M. said:


> I like to use either ground pork or Italian sausage (loose) in meat sauce.



I like the loose Italian sausage meat in my gravy also. I think the seasoning in the sausages give the gravy extra flavor and body.


----------



## Addie (Jan 8, 2014)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I lost control of watching food shows when Shrek retired.



Shrek needs a hobby that takes him out of the house.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 8, 2014)

Preaching to the choir...


----------



## cara (Jan 8, 2014)

Addie said:


> He mother now lives with her and often appears on her show.



*huh* Her motjer must be quiet old...


----------



## Addie (Jan 8, 2014)

cara said:


> *huh* Her motjer must be quiet old...





She is, but still active. She has the most beautiful head of all white hair. I envy her. I have salt and pepper.


----------



## Addie (Jan 8, 2014)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Preaching to the choir...



I hear you. Like everyone telling me what I should do about The Pirate. Easier said than done!


----------



## Roll_Bones (Jan 8, 2014)

CatPat said:


> Do most people like ground beef in their sauce? Laki makes hers with hamburger and Carl's mom does also. Mamma uses the Italian sausage and veal in hers and that's where I got that idea.
> With love,
> ~Cat



Here in the deep south, spaghetti is meat sauce over spaghetti pasta.
Personally I prefer homemade meatballs or Italian sausage.

When my wife and I first met, she made spaghetti. She called me at work and asked if I wanted sausage or meat sauce. I immediately said sausage as I have had southern style spaghetti before...
When I got home I was surprised with a pot of bottled sauce and a package of those little smoked wienies they wrap with dough.  
Shes still my darling!!!!


----------



## Addie (Jan 8, 2014)

Roll_Bones said:


> Here in the deep south, spaghetti is meat sauce over spaghetti pasta.
> Personally I prefer homemade meatballs or Italian sausage.
> 
> When my wife and I first met, she made spaghetti. She called me at work and asked if I wanted sausage or meat sauce. I immediately said sausage as I have had southern style spaghetti before...
> ...



 It must be love!


----------



## CatPat (Jan 8, 2014)

Roll_Bones said:


> Here in the deep south, spaghetti is meat sauce over spaghetti pasta.
> Personally I prefer homemade meatballs or Italian sausage.
> 
> When my wife and I first met, she made spaghetti. She called me at work and asked if I wanted sausage or meat sauce. I immediately said sausage as I have had southern style spaghetti before...
> ...



That is so sweet! How did it taste?

With love,
~Cat


----------



## CraigC (Jan 8, 2014)

Don't forget that Italian goes way beyond red sauce/gravy. Gnocchi, risotto and carpaccio, just to mention a few.


----------



## Addie (Jan 8, 2014)

CraigC said:


> Don't forget that Italian goes way beyond red sauce/gravy. Gnocchi, risotto and carpaccio, just to mention a few.



So true! Southern and Northern Italy foods are so far apart. One makes their lasagna with red gravy and the other white sauce. One eats potatoes, the other doesn't. And Sicily? All in a world of their own.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Jan 8, 2014)

CatPat said:


> That is so sweet! How did it taste?
> 
> With love,
> ~Cat



I am not sure I can remember.  But she never did that again. She has actually turned out to be a pretty good cook.



CraigC said:


> Don't forget that Italian goes way beyond red sauce/gravy. Gnocchi, risotto and carpaccio, just to mention a few.



10-4 Craig!


----------



## RPCookin (Jan 8, 2014)

CraigC said:


> Don't forget that Italian goes way beyond red sauce/gravy. Gnocchi, risotto and carpaccio, just to mention a few.



That's one of the fun things about reading through a book like The Silver Spoon - the amazing variety that is so rarely seen in most of the US.


----------



## Somebunny (Jan 8, 2014)

If anyone is interested Amazon has "Silver Spoons" for $32.46 and are  offering several used copies starting at $3.73


----------



## CatPat (Jan 9, 2014)

CraigC said:


> Don't forget that Italian goes way beyond red sauce/gravy. Gnocchi, risotto and carpaccio, just to mention a few.



Yes, I see that. I have so much to learn! Thank you all!

With love,
~Cat


----------



## CarolPa (Jan 9, 2014)

cara said:


> *huh* Her motjer must be quiet old...




Not necessarily.  I read up about Lydia, and she is younger than I am.  I was surprised.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 9, 2014)

Addie said:


> PF I don't know if you watch her show, but she came to this country as a DP (Displaced Person). The Catholic Charities brought them to this country after they fled communism in northern Italy. Throughout her series she has shared her story and shows pictures of when she was a little girl during WWII. He mother now lives with her and often appears on her show. Her son is partners with Mario Batalli and a wine expert. Her daughter studied European Art History and often appears on her show also.



They actually fled communism in Yugoslavia; that area was part of Italy during WWII but became part of Yugoslavia after the war. Also, Lidia was born in 1947, so she wasn't born yet when WWII ended. 

She's 66, or will be this year, so I'm guessing her mother is probably around 86.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 9, 2014)

CarolPa said:


> Not necessarily.  I read up about Lydia, and she is younger than I am.  I was surprised.



 I guess that depends on your definition of quite old! Lidia is 65 or 66, so her mother must be in her 80s. I consider that quite old


----------



## CarolPa (Jan 9, 2014)

The older I get, the higher the "quite old" number gets!


----------



## Addie (Jan 9, 2014)

When I tell folks I will be 75 in March I get a lot of, "Wow, you're that old?" Did they think I would stay 30 forever?


----------



## cara (Jan 9, 2014)

don't you?


----------



## Addie (Jan 9, 2014)

cara said:


> don't you?



Bless your heart! I wish.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jan 11, 2014)

CraigC said:


> Don't forget that Italian goes way beyond red sauce/gravy. Gnocchi, risotto and carpaccio, just to mention a few.


+1. Not being a red sauce fan, I prefer gnocchi, risotto does nothing for me...I would say Italian is not one of my fall-backs, but I do love porchetta. I do enjoy watching Lydia and Maryanne.


----------



## Addie (Jan 11, 2014)

CWS4322 said:


> +1. *Not being a red sauce fan, *I prefer gnocchi, risotto does nothing for me...I would say Italian is not one of my fall-backs, but I do love porchetta. I do enjoy watching Lydia and Maryanne.



I prefer one or two large spoonfuls of red sauce on my pasta. I will go a month or two without any pasta. Then I get a hankering for some just swimming in the red gravy. When the  pasta is in my bowl, I just can't do it. One or two spoonfuls is all I can put on it. Loaded with butter of course!


----------



## CWS4322 (Jan 12, 2014)

Addie said:


> I prefer one or two large spoonfuls of red sauce on my pasta. I will go a month or two without any pasta. Then I get a hankering for some just swimming in the red gravy. When the pasta is in my bowl, I just can't do it. One or two spoonfuls is all I can put on it. Loaded with butter of course!


I go months without eating pasta as well. I don't think I've made anything with pasta since sometime I October/early November--just not a pasta person. Wild rice, however, is another story, that I eat 2-3 times/month.


----------



## CarolPa (Jan 12, 2014)

This morning I was listening to a talk show on the radio and a woman called in, talking about Sicilian Ground Meat Stuffing.  Who can tell me something about this?


----------



## RPCookin (Jan 12, 2014)

CWS4322 said:


> I go months without eating pasta as well. I don't think I've made anything with pasta since sometime I October/early November--just not a pasta person. Wild rice, however, is another story, that I eat 2-3 times/month.



Don't know about Rural Ottawa, but anyplace I've ever lived, wild rice is prohibitively expensive except for special occasions (I doubt that I've made it more it than a half dozen times in my life), and I know that a lot of people don't like it... to much chew compared to the rice they are used to.  Down here you can't even get it.  We do eat a bit of brown rice - I usually make it with sauteed onion and garlic, and use chicken or beef stock or bouillon for the liquid.  

An island staple is peas and rice (made with white rice and pigeon peas), or variations like beans and rice, crab and rice, conch and rice, etc.  They always use some sort of a browning agent so the rice is a rich brown color.

We also have the basic pastas readily available (macaroni, spaghetti, angel hair, shells, bowtie, penne), so pasta dishes are also common (an island form of mac 'n cheese is almost as common as peas and rice).  One thing you find out living here is that typical island meals are starch heavy.  Most restaurants offer all of the sides a la carte so that you aren't locked into a starchy meal if you don't want it.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 12, 2014)

CarolPa said:


> This morning I was listening to a talk show on the radio and a woman called in, talking about Sicilian Ground Meat Stuffing.  Who can tell me something about this?



What did the woman say about it? I've found recipes for turkey stuffing, bell pepper stuffing and rice ball stuffing made with ground meat.


----------



## Addie (Jan 12, 2014)

CarolPa said:


> This morning I was listening to a talk show on the radio and a woman called in, talking about Sicilian Ground Meat Stuffing.  Who can tell me something about this?



If my memory serves me right, it is a meat based stuffing to go into another meat. Turkey, chicken, butterfly pork loin roast, or a beef roast, etc. The following is the closest to what I remember my girlfriend's grandmother making for the holidays and was stuffed inside the turkey. I always thought (as a child) that it was weird to use meat to stuff meat. But I do remember how delicious. 

Gramma Caruso's Sicilian Stuffing Recipe : : Recipes : Food Network


----------



## Roll_Bones (Jan 12, 2014)

I love "red" marinara sauce as its the base for many delicious meals.

I am thinking of mussels in red sauce at this very moment. Sunday meatballs or pork pieces. Italian sausage.  Shrimp.
You can do many things with marinara sauce.


----------



## CarolPa (Jan 12, 2014)

When I was in Jr High a girl said "Ewwww" when she saw they were serving stuffing made from bread, the only stuffing I've even seen.  She said her mother stuffed their turkey with ground meat, my turn to say "Ewwww."  I never heard about it since until the woman this morning said that the Sicilian Ground Meat Stuffing was the best part of the Thanksgiving Dinner.  

I found a u-tube video of a guy making it, but he was making it as a side-dish not to be stuffed into the turkey. It resembles what I use for stuffed peppers, and does look good. If you put ground meat into a turkey raw, wouldn't the fat from the ground meat combine with the flavor of the turkey?  Or would you cook the ground meat before stuffing the turkey.

SICILIAN HAMBURGER AND RICE STUFFING - THANKSGIVING - CHRISTMAS STUFFING - YouTube


----------



## Somebunny (Jan 12, 2014)

In the southern US (maybe elsewhere also) they make a sausage/bread stuffing for stuffing a turkey with.  
In fact I have made it myself, by adding cooked sausage to my regular stuffing.  It seems to taste good with the bird, so i suppose without the bread it would taste good too


----------



## CWS4322 (Jan 12, 2014)

RPCookin said:


> Don't know about Rural Ottawa, but anyplace I've ever lived, wild rice is prohibitively expensive except for special occasions (I doubt that I've made it more it than a half dozen times in my life), and I know that a lot of people don't like it... to much chew compared to the rice they are used to. Down here you can't even get it. We do eat a bit of brown rice - I usually make it with sauteed onion and garlic, and use chicken or beef stock or bouillon for the liquid.


I get my wild rice from a friend's son in MN. The lake is on a reservation and since he is a member of the tribe and lives on that reservation, he is allowed to harvest wild rice from that lake. I pay him about $4/lb once it is processed and pick up 10-15 lb when I make my annual pilgrimage to MN. It is natural wild rice, not that cultivated kind. I don't find that it is chewy, but I have friends who prefer the cultivated because the natural wild rice tastes "too grassy." I even "pop" it and eat it like popcorn.


----------



## Addie (Jan 13, 2014)

Somebunny said:


> In the southern US (maybe elsewhere also) they make a sausage/bread stuffing for stuffing a turkey with.
> In fact I have made it myself, by adding cooked sausage to my regular stuffing.  It seems to taste good with the bird, so i suppose without the bread it would taste good too



My mother used to make a mashed potato stuffing mixed with sautéed stuffing for the neck of the turkey. For the cavity, we always had just plain bread stuffing. I always had a hard time choosing between the potato and bread stuffing. I would have been happy just putting stuffing on my plate. Covered with gravy. 

And to answer your question Carol, you do not put raw meat into the bird. You always cook it first. At least that is the way I remember seeing my friends Noni's doing it.  

A seafood stuffing with bread is also very popular in this region of the country. You lightly sauté the clams, oysters, etc. before adding it to the bread stuffing.


----------



## CarolPa (Jan 13, 2014)

Addie said:


> And to answer your question Carol, you do not put raw meat into the bird. You always cook it first. At least that is the way I remember seeing my friends Noni's doing it.
> 
> A seafood stuffing with bread is also very popular in this region of the country. You lightly sauté the clams, oysters, etc. before adding it to the bread stuffing.



I have had the stuffing with sausage that is pre-cooked, usually with cornbread instead of regular bread.  

Cooking the ground meat before stuffing the bird sounds OK to me, but as a kid, I just thought of putting that ground meat alone into the bird and having it cook inside the bird, like a meatloaf.  LOL  Now that I see the way the guy did it in the video it looks really good, even though he didn't put it in the turkey.  My family loves bread stuffing, so if I did the meat and rice I think it would be a side dish and we would also have the bread stuffing.


----------



## CarolPa (Jan 13, 2014)

Now I have another question.  Does anyone here put a bechemel sauce on top of their lasagne?  I don't,  I just have cheese and sauce on top.  But I recently saw a recipe that called for baking the lasagne half way then putting the bechemel sauce on top and finishing baking it.  I have seen lasagne and also fettuccini alfredo that had what appeared to be an inch of melted cheese on top, but now I'm thinking maybe that was bechemel.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jan 13, 2014)

CarolPa said:


> Now I have another question. Does anyone here put a bechemel sauce on top of their lasagne? I don't, I just have cheese and sauce on top. But I recently saw a recipe that called for baking the lasagne half way then putting the bechemel sauce on top and finishing baking it. I have seen lasagne and also fettuccini alfredo that had what appeared to be an inch of melted cheese on top, but now I'm thinking maybe that was bechemel.


I do.


----------



## Addie (Jan 13, 2014)

CarolPa said:


> Now I have another question.  Does anyone here put a bechamel sauce on top of their lasagna?  I don't,  I just have cheese and sauce on top.  But I recently saw a recipe that called for baking the lasagna half way then putting the bechemel sauce on top and finishing baking it.  I have seen lasagne and also fettuccine alfredo that had what appeared to be an inch of melted cheese on top, but now I'm thinking maybe that was Bechamel.



Carol I can't remember if it is the northern part or the southern part of Italy that uses béchamel sauce for the whole lasagna. Not just on top. But growing up in an Italian town, I have seen it both ways. It all depended on which part of Italy they came from. I prefer the béchamel sauce over the red sauce. Less acid for my sensitive tummy. And I find it is closer in taste to mac and cheese. Who doesn't love mac and cheese?

And for the stuffing? It is best to stick with what your family is used to and loves. Any experimenting can be a separate side dish. Just note their reaction for future making.


----------



## Addie (Jan 13, 2014)

The section of Boston that I live in has it own history of immigrating Italians. During WWII we had a camp of Italian POW's out at Wood Island. We also had our own little Ellis Island Immigration center down on Marginal Street. They finally tore it down last year. So a lot of Italians immigrated here just before we got into the war. In fact, the Italian women would cook and bring food to the POW's. They would fly the Italian flag out their window. When we got into the war, they changed it over to an American flag. 

By the time I was old enough to play outside without my mother, I think our family was the only non-Italian one. We had stores where if you didn't speak Italian, you couldn't be served. So I learned some Italian as I was growing up. I was immersed in the Italian way of life. Quite an education. If I went to call on one of my girlfriend's, I always was made to come in and have something to eat. Sometimes as I was sitting there waiting for my friend, I would watch the grandmother or mother cooking. So I learned a lot just from them. Most of the Italian homes I went into had two families living together. Always from the same town in Italy. Most of them had a Nonni (grandmother) living there also. They were the real teachers of traditions in cooking their hometown foods. And all their cooking was from scratch. Fresh homemade bread for every meal. Very little meat. Nobody every had a steak to themselves. It was ground up for meatballs to feed the whole family. Lots of greens on the table for the big meal of the day. They could pinch a nickel so hard, the Indian was riding the buffalo. I loved growing up here. 

The second generation grew up and moved upscale to the North Shore. This town now is mostly Hispanic. There are some of the Old Italians still here. And you can still find one or two corner stores that carry Italian foods. But I still love living here.


----------



## CarolPa (Jan 13, 2014)

I wonder if my husband would like the bechemel.  He likes my lasagne the way I make it and hates when I change a recipe he likes.  But that would just be like an extra layer of cheese and he likes cheese.


----------



## Addie (Jan 13, 2014)

CarolPa said:


> I wonder if my husband would like the bechemel.  He likes my lasagne the way I make it and hates when I change a recipe he likes.  But that would just be like an extra layer of cheese and he likes cheese.



If you do decide to make it, make sure you make a large pan like you would the standard red sauce. The pasta really soaks it up. 

Give it a new name *Creamed pasta with ricotta* instead of lasagna and tell him it is less acidic for the stomach.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 13, 2014)

Addie said:


> Carol I can't remember if it is the northern part or the southern part of Italy that uses béchamel sauce for the whole lasagna. Not just on top.



It's northern Italy, closer to France and Switzerland, that uses more butter, milk and cream in their cooking.


----------



## Addie (Jan 13, 2014)

GotGarlic said:


> It's northern Italy, closer to France and Switzerland, that uses more butter, milk and cream in their cooking.



Thank you. Of course. That is the farming area.  Senior moment.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jan 13, 2014)

CarolPa said:


> Now I have another question.  Does anyone here put a bechemel sauce on top of their lasagne?....


I don't make my standard red sauce lasagna that way.  However, I want to make a seafood lasagna similar to one I had in Rockland, Me.  It was seafood (including chunks of lobster  ) and a light cheese bechamel sauce with the ricotta and noodles layered.  It was so to die for!  Like many other things, some day......


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 13, 2014)

CarolPa said:


> Now I have another question.  Does anyone here put a bechemel sauce on top of their lasagne?...



I make a sort of Bolognese sauce.  I mix bechamel with a meat (sausage and ground beef) sauce and layer that with the noodles and a combination of parm and mozz.


----------



## Addie (Jan 13, 2014)

Cooking Goddess said:


> I don't make my standard red sauce lasagna that way.  However, I want to make a seafood lasagna similar to one I had in Rockland, Me.  It was seafood (including chunks of lobster  ) and a light cheese bechamel sauce with the ricotta and noodles layered.  It was so to die for!  Like many other things, some day......



It is only about a 1.5 hours drive from here. Head back up there again before you go back to Ohio.  Unless you have relatives here, the chance of you ever coming back this way is doubtful. Just make sure you stop here first and pick me up. BTW, Rockland has a huge lobster festival in the summer. 

Was all the sauce the cheese béchamel sauce on all the layers? Best time to make it is in the summer when the seafood is much cheaper. Any idea what cheese they used in the béchamel sauce? I would imagine it was either Parm or Romano. Although Asiago cheese melts easier than either of those two.


----------



## CharlieD (Jan 13, 2014)

CarolPa said:


> Now I have another question.  Does anyone here put a bechemel sauce on top of their lasagne? ...



I do, when I am not too lazy or busy to make some. It adds a whole another dimension to the lasagna, taste so much better. Though everybody, including me, likes my lasagna without it too, but I do know how much better it is. The only thing I do not add nutmeg to my bechamel sauce.


----------



## CarolPa (Jan 13, 2014)

Andy M. said:


> I make a sort of Bolognese sauce.  I mix bechamel with a meat (sausage and ground beef) sauce and layer that with the noodles and a combination of parm and mozz.




So you don't use any red sauce at all?  No ricotta?


----------



## CarolPa (Jan 13, 2014)

Cooking Goddess said:


> I don't make my standard red sauce lasagna that way.  However, I want to make a seafood lasagna similar to one I had in Rockland, Me.  It was seafood (including chunks of lobster  ) and a light cheese bechamel sauce with the ricotta and noodles layered.  It was so to die for!  Like many other things, some day......




The recipe I saw was for a basic red sauce lasagne, then half way through the baking you add the bechamel on top and continue baking.


----------



## Rocklobster (Jan 13, 2014)

Adding white sauce to tomato sauce for pasta dishes is more common in the northern parts of Italy. From everything I have read and heard the Italians  were introduced to cream sauces by the French. I would assume the more south you go, the less you see this in recipes....

If you ever want to add a bit of cream to your spaghetti sauce before you serve it, go for it. Like CharlieD says, it creates a whole new thang.....


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 13, 2014)

CarolPa said:


> So you don't use any red sauce at all?  No ricotta?



The meat sauce I mentioned is a red sauce.  So the lasagna sauce is a tomato sauce with meat mixed with bechamel.  A true bechamel would be a meat sauce with tomato and cream.

No, I do not use ricotta. I don't like ricotta so I adopted and adapted Luca Lazzari's recipe for a Bolognese-style lasagna without ricotta.  According to Luca, most lasagna in Italy does not include ricotta.


----------



## Rocklobster (Jan 13, 2014)

Andy M. said:


> According to Luca, most lasagna in Italy does not include ricotta.



From my experience, I believe this to be true....


----------



## Addie (Jan 13, 2014)

Andy M. said:


> The meat sauce I mentioned is a red sauce.  So the lasagna sauce is a tomato sauce with meat mixed with bechamel.  A true bechamel would be a meat sauce with tomato and cream.
> 
> No, I do not use ricotta. I don't like ricotta so I adopted and adapted Luca Lazzari's recipe for a Bolognese-style lasagna without ricotta.  According to Luca, most lasagna in Italy does not include ricotta.




I hate ricotta cheese. It why I don't order it when I go out to eat.


----------



## CarolPa (Jan 13, 2014)

We have a brand of ricotta around here called Lamagna.  It is so outstanding I love to eat it right out of the carton.  I've never tasted a ricotta that good.  My step daughter does not like ricotta, so when I made lasagne I only put a small amount it.  I could easily make it without it.  I just thought your Bolognese-style lasagne sounded good and wondered what else was in it, Andy.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 13, 2014)

CarolPa said:


> We have a brand of ricotta around here called Lamagna.  It is so outstanding I love to eat it right out of the carton.  I've never tasted a ricotta that good.  My step daughter does not like ricotta, so when I made lasagne I only put a small amount it.  I could easily make it without it.  I just thought your Bolognese-style lasagne sounded good and wondered what else was in it, Andy.




Carol, here is the recipe I referred to.  I changed it to use half Italian sausage and half ground beef.  Also, I use half parm and half mozz.

I make this in my recipe rotation now and we love it.

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f20/luca-s-meat-lasagna-easy-recipe-franca-s-style-74951.html


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg (Jan 13, 2014)

Andy M. said:


> I make a sort of Bolognese sauce.  I mix bechamel with a meat (sausage and ground beef) sauce and layer that with the noodles and a combination of parm and mozz.



Andy - When you say "sausage" do you mean ground pork, or some sort of pre-seasoned sausage meat. I see this mentioned a lot and I am never sure what is meant. I see what is labeled sausage meat in some grocery stores but all it is is ground pork.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 13, 2014)

Rocket_J_Dawg said:


> Andy - When you say "sausage" do you mean ground pork, or some sort of pre-seasoned sausage meat. I see this mentioned a lot and I am never sure what is meant. I see what is labeled sausage meat in some grocery stores but all it is is ground pork.




I use sweet Italian sausage removed from the casings.


----------



## CarolPa (Jan 13, 2014)

Andy M. said:


> Carol, here is the recipe I referred to.  I changed it to use half Italian sausage and half ground beef.  Also, I use half parm and half mozz.
> 
> I make this in my recipe rotation now and we love it.
> 
> http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f20/luca-s-meat-lasagna-easy-recipe-franca-s-style-74951.html




There seems to be no seasoning other than salt, but I imagine all the other ingredients add to the flavor.  I will try that recipe.

I have one more question.  LOL  I was googling recipes for bechamel and I see that some are just a white sauce and others include cheese and/or eggs.  For example, I think I would really like this Vegetable Lasagne.  The bechemel includes cheese and eggs. Is that common?

Vegetable Lasagna With A Thick Bechamel Sauce Recipe - Food.com - 251309


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 13, 2014)

CarolPa said:


> There seems to be no seasoning other than salt, but I imagine all the other ingredients add to the flavor.  I will try that recipe.
> 
> I have one more question.  LOL  I was googling recipes for bechamel and I see that some are just a white sauce and others include cheese and/or eggs.  For example, I think I would really like this Vegetable Lasagne.  The bechemel includes cheese and eggs. Is that common?
> 
> Vegetable Lasagna With A Thick Bechamel Sauce Recipe - Food.com - 251309



Bechamel is white sauce.  Fat, flour, milk and some salt and pepper.  Anything else is not part of Bechamel regardless of what someone on the internet says.

That doesn't make that a bad recipe.


----------



## Addie (Jan 13, 2014)

Andy M. said:


> Bechamel is white sauce.  Fat, flour, milk and some salt and pepper.  Anything else is not part of Bechamel regardless of what someone on the internet says.
> 
> That doesn't make that a bad recipe.



What I question for that béchamel sauce is the use of skim dairy products. It makes for a weak sauce in my book. I want my cream sauces to be rich. If the writer is using them for dietary reasons such as calories, what is the sense? It is already calling for one stick of butter.


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg (Jan 13, 2014)

Andy M. said:


> I use sweet Italian sausage removed from the casings.



OK great, thanks Andy.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jan 14, 2014)

Addie said:


> It is only about a 1.5 hours drive from here. Head back up there again before you go back to Ohio.  Unless you have relatives here, the chance of you ever coming back this way is doubtful............


Addie, HOW fast are you or your driver going?  Boston to Rockland is about 180 miles! It's about 4 hours or so from our house, so it would be even longer if we picked you up too.  We were there years ago, and I'm not even sure we would recognize which restaurant it was - if it's even there anymore.  We will have family back here when we move, but when we come back we'll just want to visit and eat locally if we go out at all.

As far as the cheese goes, the flavor was very light but I think it was Parm. Even if I don't duplicate the recipe exactly I'm sure we'd like whatever I created.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jan 14, 2014)

CarolPa said:


> The recipe I saw was for a basic red sauce lasagne, then half way through the baking you add the bechamel on top and continue baking.


My post was referring to two different pans of lasagna. My red sauce lasagna is just red sauce. The seafood lasagna had a creamy white sauce. Does that explain it?


----------



## moiki85 (Jan 14, 2014)

Yes CarolPa. We put the béchamel sauce on lasagne, but not only on the top. After put the red sauce, you do putting the white sauce.


----------



## jennyema (Jan 14, 2014)

CarolPa said:


> I have one more question. LOL I was googling recipes for bechamel and I see that some are just a white sauce and others include cheese and/or eggs. For example, I think I would really like this Vegetable Lasagne. The bechemel includes cheese and eggs. Is that common?
> 
> Vegetable Lasagna With A Thick Bechamel Sauce Recipe - Food.com - 251309


 
If it contains cheese or eggs its not béchamel sauce.

Béchamel sauce is white sauce, made from butter and flour and milk.  Seasoned with salt and pepper and often nutmeg.

If you add cheese, it's called Mornay Sauce.  If you add eggs it's something else.


----------



## CarolPa (Jan 14, 2014)

Cooking Goddess said:


> My post was referring to two different pans of lasagna. My red sauce lasagna is just red sauce. The seafood lasagna had a creamy white sauce. Does that explain it?



I think I understand your process with the 2 different types of lasagne.  I was noting that the recipe I saw in the cookbook was a complete red sauce lasagne, and the bechamel was just an added layer on top.  Others have said that they combine the red sauce and the bechemel, or they use a layer of red sauce and then a layer of bechemel as they assemble the lasagne.  I guess there are many ways to do it depending on what one prefers.  

I have made bechamel for other recipes, just the flour, butter, milk but never saw it with cheese added unless I was making mac and cheese. 

And *Addie*, I make it with skim milk because that's what I buy day to day.  Sometimes I might buy a small bottle of whole milk for a certain recipe.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 14, 2014)

CarolPa said:


> ...I have made bechamel for other recipes, just the flour, butter, milk but never saw it with cheese...



Bechamel is one of the five mother sauces of traditional French cooking.  It's fat, flour and milk.  If you add cheese, the bechamel becomes a mornay sauce.  So, bechamel = white sauce and mornay = cheese sauce.


----------



## cara (Jan 14, 2014)

The way my former half-italian boyfriend told me to do the Lasagna is red sauce with ground beef (a bolognese-kind), and then alternately bechamel, red, bechamel... and always end with the bechamel...


----------



## moiki85 (Jan 15, 2014)

Hi Cara. I'm completely Italian (so sorry for my bad English). That isn't a correct order. Onto the pasta, let's put the red sauce (bolognese) and after the bechamel sauce. Then pasta, red sauce and bechamel sauce and so on.


----------



## CarolPa (Jan 15, 2014)

Where it's going, it's all going to be mixed together anyway, so I don't think it really matters what order you put it on.


----------



## cara (Jan 15, 2014)

moiki85 said:


> Hi Cara. I'm completely Italian (so sorry for my bad English). That isn't a correct order. Onto the pasta, let's put the red sauce (bolognese) and after the bechamel sauce. Then pasta, red sauce and bechamel sauce and so on.



That's what I meant, so my english probably isn't much better than your good english ;o)


----------



## CarolPa (Jan 15, 2014)

cara said:


> That's what I meant, so my english probably isn't much better than your good english ;o)




I've lived in the US all my life and English is my only language, and mine is far from perfect!  I commend anyone from other countries who can speak English.  I have corrected Cat, only because I knew she was studying English and asked for our help.


----------



## moiki85 (Jan 15, 2014)

I know that my English isn't good but I didn't study it at school. Now I trying to study very well. For that I write in the forum. I like so much to cook. For this I study English and, at the same time, I try to give you some Italian cook advices.
I'm sorry.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 15, 2014)

Do not be sorry!  Your English is understandable.  By posting here you can see how we put sentences together and learn.  We enjoy teaching.

And your Italian is much better than mine


----------



## cara (Jan 15, 2014)

moiki85 said:


> I know that my English isn't good but I didn't study it at school. Now I trying to study very well. For that I write in the forum. I like so much to cook. For this I study English and, at the same time, I try to give you some Italian cook advices.
> I'm sorry.



who says your english isn't good? I'm currently learning italian at an adult education center and I thought for avery very small moment to write something in Italian, but there wouldn't be any more than where I come from and maybe something about my hobbies.. ;o)

In Germany you have to learn english and in most schools (depends on the school form -> German education system) you learn a second foreign language from the 7th grade. When I was younger most learned french, I was one of the few to learn Latin (Ave Addie!), in these days spanish is very popular..


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jan 15, 2014)

moiki85 said:


> I know that my English isn't good but I didn't study it at school. Now I trying to study very well. For that I write in the forum. I like so much to cook. For this I study English and, at the same time, I try to give you some Italian cook advices.
> I'm sorry.


Sorry? Nothing to be sorry for moiki. Even life-long natives have trouble with American English. And I'm thankful for Italian cooking advice, or any kind of advice.  No matter how long any of us cook or how proficient we might think we are, everyone can learn a little something new now and then. Glad you're here.


----------



## CharlieD (Jan 15, 2014)

moiki85 said:


> I know that my English isn't good but I didn't study it at school. Now I trying to study very well. For that I write in the forum. I like so much to cook. For this I study English and, at the same time, I try to give you some Italian cook advices.
> I'm sorry.




You are fine. And your English is fine. Look I am Russian, been in this country for 24 years now. Still can barely spell. Addie has to correct me all the time, thanks Addie.

On the other hand I have to say, I love Italian language and Italy of course. The whole language is like a one big beautiful song. 
Just post away and look at peoples comments, if you wish you can ask people to correct what you post. That is what I used to do. Helps.


----------



## cara (Jan 15, 2014)

CharlieD said:


> On the other hand I have to say, I love Italian language and Italy of course. The whole language is like a one big beautiful song.



sooo well said!!


----------



## moiki85 (Jan 17, 2014)

Thank you so much! If you want, you can correct me. I'll be glad! Tomorrow I post few white sauce recipes for pasta.
If you want know a specific recipe, you can tell me and I post that. ;-)


----------



## Roll_Bones (Jan 17, 2014)

Somebunny said:


> In the southern US (maybe elsewhere also) they make a sausage/bread stuffing for stuffing a turkey with.
> In fact I have made it myself, by adding cooked sausage to my regular stuffing.  It seems to taste good with the bird, so i suppose without the bread it would taste good too



I add breakfast type bulk sausage to my bread stuffing/dressing.  Italian is great too.
I use cornbread sometimes and use the same recipe/idea.



Andy M. said:


> A true bechamel would be a meat sauce with tomato and cream.



Typo?



jennyema said:


> If it contains cheese or eggs its not béchamel sauce.
> Béchamel sauce is white sauce, made from butter and flour and milk.  Seasoned with salt and pepper and often nutmeg.
> If you add cheese, it's called *Mornay* Sauce.  If you add eggs it's something else.



I learn terminology every time I come here. Thanks.



moiki85 said:


> Hi Cara. I'm completely Italian (so sorry for my bad English). That isn't a correct order. Onto the pasta, let's put the red sauce (bolognese) and after the bechamel sauce. Then pasta, red sauce and bechamel sauce and so on.



I have never tried the bechamel sauce on lasagna. I rarely make this dish as it takes a lot of time and effort.
But I am going to try the bechamel.  And always finish the top with bechamel?




moiki85 said:


> I know that my English isn't good but I didn't study it at school. Now I trying to study very well. For that I write in the forum. I like so much to cook. For this I study English and, at the same time, I try to give you some Italian cook advices.
> I'm sorry.



Let me tell you something. You are fantastic with you're English.  Not only do you speak English, you can write in English.
I tip my hat to you, and look forward to more ideas from you.



moiki85 said:


> Thank you so much! If you want, you can correct me. I'll be glad! Tomorrow I post few white sauce recipes for pasta.
> If you want know a specific recipe, you can tell me and I post that. ;-)



I'm waiting!


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 17, 2014)

Andy M. said:


> ... A true* bechamel* would be a meat sauce with tomato and cream...




Thank you Roll_Bones.  This is a mental lapse.  It should read:

A true* Bolognese *would be a meat sauce with tomato and cream.


----------



## Mad Cook (Jan 17, 2014)

Roll_Bones said:


> I have never tried the bechamel sauce on lasagna. I rarely make this dish as it takes a lot of time and effort.
> But I am going to try the bechamel. And always finish the top with bechamel?



Yes, and a scattering of grated cheese on top of that if you're in my house. No idea if the grated cheese is authentic but we like it. 

As for the time factor. I make a vat of ragu or Bolognese sauce and freeze it in manageable lots so I can run up a portion of lasagne or spag bol etc.. I also make lasagne and freeze it either before baking in a big dish in case of visitors or bake it, eat a portion and freeze the rest in portions for one or two servings.

You can buy "no cook" lasagne sheets which don't need boiling but really if you make your sauces a bit more runny than usual you can use the normal ones. I find it best if you can let the assembled dish sit for a while before baking.

OK, OK, I'm sure this will offend the purists and I'd do it properly if I was foolish enough to insult any Italians by serving my lasagne to them but the pasta hint _was_ given to me by my elderly Italian neighbour.


----------



## taxlady (Jan 17, 2014)

We used to buy the "no cook" lasagna noodles. But, we just use the regular ones now and don't cook them first. Of course, it works just fine with fresh, undried lasagna noodles.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 17, 2014)

taxlady said:


> We used to buy the "no cook" lasagna noodles. But, we just use the regular ones now and don't cook them first. Of course, it works just fine with fresh, undried lasagna noodles.




I buy Barilla no boil noodles for their size and thinness.  But, I boil them briefly as they are easier to handle and I don't have to change my sauce to hydrate the noodles.  I use a pan that the noodles fit perfectly without cutting.  If I make a larger batch, I use a different pan that requires cutting noodles.  That's a lot easier if they're pliable.


----------



## cara (Jan 17, 2014)

Andy M. said:


> Thank you Roll_Bones.  This is a mental lapse.  It should read:
> 
> A true* Bolognese *would be a meat sauce with tomato and cream.



you are doing your Bolognese with cream? 

But I also use lightly cooked non cooking lasagna noodles ;o)
better to cut in form..


----------



## Jing (Jan 17, 2014)

Andy M. said:


> Thank you Roll_Bones.  This is a mental lapse.  It should read:
> 
> A true* Bolognese *would be a meat sauce with tomato and cream.



Marcella Hazan wouldn't like the cream.


----------



## moiki85 (Jan 20, 2014)

I buy no boil noodles too. I think that is more fast and simple and my lasagne are good as other.
Yes Roll Bones, you always finish the top of lasagne with bechamel cream.


----------



## CarolPa (Jan 20, 2014)

I always boil the noodles al dente first, then I cut them into thirds.  Although they fit perfectly in the pan, since they are cut, the cheese sinks in a bit between the cut noodles and the finished lasagne is "scored" making it easier to cut into portions.  It doesn't really take longer because the noodles are boiling while I'm preparing the sauce.


----------

